# Score the Amazing Spider-Man 2 with Hans



## Alastair (Dec 31, 2013)

Came across this very cool competition yesterday. The title's a bit misleading in that you don't actually have any input into the score, but I wouldn't expect that under any circumstances anyway. I'd imagine that the top prize would be highly valued by many on here 

Really great of Hans to do this, and anyone that enters is supporting a good cause. I've entered!

http://www.omaze.com/experiences/amazingspider-man-2


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 31, 2013)

thats awesome! kind of sad you dont get to actually write anything in the score (although thats quite expected). 

$10 an entry though, thats a little pricey. usually these things are like $1 entry haha but for that experience, i guess sparing $10 that you will most likely inevitably lose isnt _that_ bad.


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Dec 31, 2013)

does Hans even know about this? I don't think so... lol


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 1, 2014)

Alastair @ Wed Jan 01 said:


> The title's a bit misleading in that you don't actually have any input into the score, but I wouldn't expect that under any circumstances anyway.



A *bit* misleading? Did you see what the body says:

_You + 1 are joining Hans Zimmer to score the Amazing Spider-Man _

That's saying that you will join Hans to score the film with him. Now, nobody with enough experience in this field would ever think that you are actually going to sit in a chair next to Hans at RC, sipping tea while the two of you bounce ideas off of one another. But there are (believe it or not) plenty of people who do not know better.

_Every entry helps Not On Our Watch put an end to mass atrocities around the world._

Ok, it is for a good cause. I can dig that. But is ALL the money going to where they are claiming? It doesn't say. Or is only a portion going there, and the rest in someone's pockets? Not automatically assuming that that's the case, just asking. 

Cheers.


----------



## syashdown (Jan 1, 2014)

Hans, can you shed any light on this? Might help get a few more people to jump in.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 1, 2014)

Every entry helps Not On Our Watch put an end to mass atrocities around the world. 

MASS ATROCITIES? (reminded me of globes - electric romeo) - because if this words I did not pay any money yesterday, it was kinda shady


----------



## Alastair (Jan 1, 2014)

kawaivpc1 @ Wed Jan 01 said:


> does Hans even know about this? I don't think so... lol



It's posted up on his official FB/Twitter so I presume he does know yes.

And for RW:



> *Does Omaze charge a fee to its non-profit partners?*
> Yes. Omaze is a for-profit company that raises funds and awareness for our cause partners. There are no upfront fees for a nonprofit to work with us, but we do keep 20 percent of the net proceeds to cover the services we provide. Services Omaze provides include: sourcing experiences, creating awareness around the experiences and the cause through the creation of content, social media outreach, PR, drafting copy, creating marketing images and more, managing the fulfillment of the experiences. Excluding this fee, 100 percent of net proceeds go directly to the nonprofit.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 1, 2014)

'Scoring' is fairly interchangeable as far as non-music peeps go. Here, it seems to mean recording rather than composing.

I'd be ever-so-slightly miffed as a composer though. Fair enough, that blurb is complementary and nice about Hans, but the first few lines make it sound like _"Yeah, you have to watch one of the world's best orchestras record music by one of the most in-demand and hardest working composers alive... BUT, you get to watch some friggin' clips from the film, so it's all worth it!"_

But no-one should be grumbling about the entry price. This is first and foremost a way to give a donation to charity, with a fun extra in the form of a prize draw.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 1, 2014)

Alastair @ Wed Jan 01 said:


> kawaivpc1 @ Wed Jan 01 said:
> 
> 
> > does Hans even know about this? I don't think so... lol
> ...



You know, 20% is a little, a very little %! To make it short: You can be sure: If Hans is involved in such a Project, he never ever would do this for his own Profit!!!

I think it is a great idea what they did!


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 1, 2014)

germancomponist @ Thu Jan 02 said:


> You can be sure: If Hans is involved in such a Project, he never ever would do this for his own Profit!!!



I never questioned if_ Hans _did this for profit, I questioned if_ Omaze _did this for profit. Which I think is an extremely fair inquiry. Which, evidently, is exactly what they are doing. Seeing as though they are a* for-profit *co.

Cheers.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 2, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Thu Jan 02 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Jan 02 said:
> 
> 
> > You can be sure: If Hans is involved in such a Project, he never ever would do this for his own Profit!!!
> ...



You know, my post wasn't meant as an attack to you! o-[][]-o


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 2, 2014)

germancomponist @ Fri Jan 03 said:


> RiffWraith @ Thu Jan 02 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Thu Jan 02 said:
> ...



I know Gunther!  :smooch:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 3, 2014)

Chapeau Hans


----------



## G.E. (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder if he will at least be friendly,or will he be like "sit in that corner,don't move,don't say a word and most importantly don't come near me" ???

Maybe I'm exaggerating but you know what I mean...


----------



## mverta (Jan 3, 2014)

I will say this competition's description uses the verb "score" in a way which I was previously unaware of.


----------



## RasmusFors (Jan 3, 2014)

Of coarse this is aimed towards fans and the general public, not composers. Cool by Hans to do this though, will certenly make the winners happy


----------



## mverta (Jan 3, 2014)

"Join Hans Zimmer for the Live Recording of his Amazing Spider-Man 2 Score."


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 3, 2014)

RasmusFors @ Fri Jan 03 said:


> Of coarse this is aimed towards fans and the general public, not composers. Cool by Hans to do this though, will certenly make the winners happy


Exactly, to make a dream come true for a fan e.t.c. .... .

Omaze did some other very cool things in the past as well.


----------

